# Cheaper alternatives to Gatorskins??



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not that I don't like the conti's but they're pricey. Currently run 25c on CAAD10 with older set of factory dura ace wheels.

Ride 150-200 miles weekly on crappy rural roads...very hilly...road surface borders on cratered a lot of the time but the views are worth it. Stock Aksium tires flatted three times on two rides which is why I switched.

Not a big fan of the wire bead.

Recommendations??

Thanks.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Ruffy Tuffy 700x28 on Amazon at less than 40 each.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

OP, try having a look at the some of the UK website. wiggle, ribble, chain reaction Ect. They often have tires really cheap.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I often find Gatorskins on eBay for $75/pair shipped. Similar on UK websites, as mentioned above.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Maxxis Re-fuse, more resistant to flats and cheaper than Gators. My LBS tells me they're lighter too.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaffiro Pro's.

Sometimes under US$20, although 25's can be a bit hard to find. I've found reg version to be a bit more durable than slick version.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Oldteen said:


> Zaffiro Pro's.
> 
> Sometimes under US$20, although 25's can be a bit hard to find. I've found reg version to be a bit more durable than slick version.


+1. I inherited a pair of Zaffiro's when I bought a used training wheelset... was not expecting much from them but they handled fine and lasted longer than the stupid wheels did.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Rubino pro are closely spec'ed. Although I found gatorskins for $60 a pair on PBK in the spring. Not sure you can find anything significantly cheaper.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are a lot of tires cheaper then Gatorskin's and most of them are actually better!

Just browse the big on line bike stores and look at the tires on the deepest sale (larger % off), then read the reviews, if the reviews say the tires are good then get those. It really is that simple. I will no longer ever spend more then $35 for a tire; I purchased 4 pairs of Kenda Konstrictors that retailed for $45 for $19 each, their far better then Gatorskins, the Kendas have lasted longer in the wear department and they got way way fewer flats; I also bought a set of Vittoria Rubino Pro slicks but haven't used them yet, they cost me $29 each.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

I've used nothing but Panaracer Pasela TourGuards for more years than I can't count, over crappy roads and even gravel and trails. Wire or folding. Fairly cheap, indestructable.



b3n3r said:


> It's not that I don't like the conti's but they're pricey. Currently run 25c on CAAD10 with older set of factory dura ace wheels.
> 
> Ride 150-200 miles weekly on crappy rural roads...very hilly...road surface borders on cratered a lot of the time but the views are worth it. Stock Aksium tires flatted three times on two rides which is why I switched.
> 
> ...


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

OES said:


> I've used nothing but Panaracer Pasela TourGuards for more years than I can't count, over crappy roads and even gravel and trails. Wire or folding. Fairly cheap, indestructable.


Was just going to mention these as I saw them at my LBS and was wondering how they held up. I have a pair of gatorskins but wanted to try something else (plus the pasela have the skin wall!!)


----------



## clones2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pasela's appear to be about 50-75g heavier... probably get some some added durability if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

OES said:


> I've used nothing but Panaracer Pasela TourGuards for more years than I can't count, over crappy roads and even gravel and trails. Wire or folding. Fairly cheap, indestructable.


Thanks for that reply about those tires, I've been looking at those tires myself for my touring bike and read good reviews with some mixed results, plus their reasonably priced, but I was undecided. I think now I made up my mind to try a set a see what happens thanks to you in part.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

Another option is to use StopFlats2 tire liners. I ride a pretty crappy MUP for my commute in Arizona.Currently running some Forte folding tires with liners. Only time I get a flat is from a particularly big goat head or PaloVerde thorn.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

I love them. They simplified my life out here on the junk roads of rural Kentucky.

A couple of years ago, it looked like Panaracer was about to discontinue them and availability was sketchy. Everyone was 'out of stock.' But Bill at Wallbike still had them (though he seems exclusively Schwalbe now) and I bought five pair in a panic. I understand my reaction (hoarding) was common, and Panaracer decided OK, guys, if you're that passionate about them, we'll keep making the damn things. They seem plentiful again.



froze said:


> Thanks for that reply about those tires, I've been looking at those tires myself for my touring bike and read good reviews with some mixed results, plus their reasonably priced, but I was undecided. I think now I made up my mind to try a set a see what happens thanks to you in part.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

But yes, if weight is an issue with you, they're a little heavy. For me, the tradeoff in durability is more than worth the penalty in grams. 



clones2 said:


> Pasela's appear to be about 50-75g heavier... probably get some some added durability if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Are they really the much heavier than the Gatorskins? I thought I read that "my" gators were like 600g+ where as the Paselas were like 500g+? Gonna have to check on that (I am running 28s).


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Dunno. Weight's almost never a consideration for me. But I do know when I stick Paselas on friends' bikes, it's not uncommon to hear 'comfortable, but feels heavier or something' comments. Of course I tend to up the size, since most recreational/fitness riders are on tires too small.

I'm on 28s myself, and that's what I recommend for the average Joe or Josephine.






gregnash said:


> Are they really the much heavier than the Gatorskins? I thought I read that "my" gators were like 600g+ where as the Paselas were like 500g+? Gonna have to check on that (I am running 28s).


----------



## richnmib (Dec 26, 2011)

Oldteen said:


> Zaffiro Pro's.
> 
> Sometimes under US$20, although 25's can be a bit hard to find. I've found reg version to be a bit more durable than slick version.


I just bought two of these in 700x25 from Jensen USA for $14.99 each.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

gregnash said:


> Are they really the much heavier than the Gatorskins? I thought I read that "my" gators were like 600g+ where as the Paselas were like 500g+? Gonna have to check on that (I am running 28s).


The most the wire beaded version weighs is 350 grams, I think the Gator Hardshell weighs about another 50grams. And the Pasela TG are 350 to 420 grams.


----------

